# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  pregled AS u Splitu, 13.5.2012.

## zrinka

SPLIT - besplatni pregled autosjedalica!!!
nedjelja, 13. svibnja 2012. od 17 do 19 sati, na parkiralištu pored Poljuda (uz pečenjarnicu "Muflon")


Autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru za do 70%, a rizik ozbiljne ozljede za do više od 90% - no samo ako se pravilno koriste.

Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice provjeriti će je li vaša autosjedalica pravilno postavljena i vaše dijete pravilno vezano u nju. Svega 10%-20% autosjedalica u Hrvatskoj se pravilno koristi!

Molimo vozače koji dolaze na pregled da, ako je to moguće, sa sobom donesu upute proizvođača sjedalice te da svakako dovedu i svoje dijete.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## zrinka

vidimo se danas  :Smile:

----------


## linolina

Podižem ovu temu jer sam iz Splita. Pretpostavljam da je sljedeći pregled dogodine, ima li ikakve šanse da negdje odvedem as na pregled izvan ovoga?
 Imamo PP i isofox, ali se as ljulja previše (sve smo napravili prema upustvima, sve novo). U drugom autu imamo MC koju vežemo samo pojasevima i drži (naočigled) čvršće.
Osim Rodinim savjetnicama, postoji li itko kome se roditelj može obratiti?

----------


## rahela

što se isofixa tiče, kad se sjedalica pričvrsti na njega, ona može ići lijevo desno dosta više nego kad je učvršćeno pojasom (ne bi smjela ići gore-dole kad ju primiš za donji dio otprilike tamo gdje se i kopča)
imate li na autpsjedalici nogu ili trake koje se kopčaju iza u gepeku?

----------


## linolina

Da, ide lijevo desno previše, ne toliko gore-dole. Noge, trake na as...ne znam na što misliš...Isofix ima nogu (koja mi ne djeluje nimalo stabilno)

----------

